

An IT Recruiter Habit That Causes Severe Misery - joepie91_
https://scott.arciszewski.me/blog/2014/08/technology-recruiter-misery

======
freehunter
What especially drives me crazy is when I put on LinkedIn that I work for a
vendor (full time, mind you), I end up getting recruiter spam advertising a
three-month contract job thousands of miles from where I live, for the same
money that I'm making now (but no benefits and no vacation time).

Do they really expect to pull me away from a full-time position at the
software vendor by tempting me with a short-term contract merely _using_ the
software that I'm _developing_ now?

~~~
summerdown2
I don't think they expect anything in particular. It's just a sad fact that
the transaction is asymmetric. It may take you a while to read, but it costs
them very little to send you spam, and there is apparently a non-zero
conversion rate.

I guess from their point of view, they have no idea of your current position,
whether you are going through a break-up and want to move cities, whether you
hate your boss, or whether you're just bored. They are simply putting out
offers and playing the percentage game.

------
raverbashing
Here's my rant

Recruiters, (some) are bad, companies recruiting are 10x worse

The recruiter usually wants to solve a problem. Their tendency is to push for
an agreement

Companies, a lot of them nowadays, seems to make a Hunger Games out of their
recruiting process, they'd rather pick CVs optimistically and then sharply cut
than take a more efficient approach (especially one that's not as taxing and
alienating on the candidate)

------
hashberry
Only high-value people get sweet talked and seduced by recruiters, like when a
company wants to steal a high-ranking, popular employee away from another
company. Every run-of-the-mill PHP developer receives spam like this.

------
AznHisoka
Just set up an filter and autoresponder to catch these emails and autorespond
with an affiliate link to Amazon, with the text "Click here to see my resume".

~~~
sarciszewski
Genius! I should do this.

------
stevebot
Is this worse or better than "my ceo saw your profile" or we have kegerators,
nerf guns and an xbox!

~~~
sarciszewski
It's on a different axis, personally.

I currently work for a startup whereby they tried to indoctrinate us into a
startup culture. Ping pong tables, stand up desks, open work spaces, and beer.
So much beer.

As a general rule, I don't ever drink alcohol. (More specifically, I only
drink alcohol when I'm at home, where driving a car is unlikely to ever be
involved, and with good company.)

That caused some friction.

~~~
BerislavLopac
I actually envy you for the stand up desks.

------
fsk
I programmed my gmail to auto-archive the worst offenders. What's the problem?

~~~
freehunter
The problem is it's unsolicited and there's no way to unsubscribe.

